# Lost: two noobs' PFDs on lower San Juan.



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

After telling these knuckleheads multiple times to clip off their PFD's when leaving the boat in attended they still managed to lose two of these. One Astral with a yellow knife with a broken handle lost at Slickhorn B and another of unknown manufacture near Olijeto. If you find these please let me know and I will send you a pic of said noobs doing a river bootie.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

What would you be willing to pay? How about two Paco pads?


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Randaddy said:


> What would you be willing to pay? How about two Paco pads?


That seems fairly reasonable


----------

